# Tiki & torso carving



## Kailua Phil (Apr 25, 2008)

Aloha everyone,

I'm new to this site & wood carving having come from a background of furniture design/making. These are my first attempts at large scale wood carving, both out of monkeypod from here in Hawaii and finished with Danish oil and wax.

The little Poulan 33cc chainsaw I used got kinda cooked when I was roughing out the logs. Can any of you guys recommend a good value chainsaw for carving that I can also switch the bars on so I can use it to rough out also. I noticed a lot of guys use arborist saws but I find I have more control when using conventional saws with the handle/throttle at the rear. I also read that some saws have an 'open port' as opposed to a 'closed port' with the implication that one is much better than the other? Any advice would be greatly appreciated,

Mahalo & aloha, Phil

:spam: aka Hawaiian Steak

For any tiki fans out there check out master carver Crazy Al's website:
http://tikimania.com/docs/big_ass.html


----------



## Dai Sensei (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm no expert on carving chainsaws, but I love your work. The grain in that torso is amazing. Well done.


----------



## crowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Phil,those are nice carvings,monkeypod is beautiful wood.As far as carving saws go,lots of people sell carving saw packages, a google search should give you some information to go on. It's amazing what can be done with a dime tip bar and a 1/4 pitch sprocket and chain.


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome to AS. Nice carvings !!!


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Apr 26, 2008)

beautiful work!!! welcome aboard


----------

